
One World, One Database - hans0l074
https://medium.com/@simonvc/one-world-one-database-432ef513da01
======
netsharc
> This world would be fundamentally more efficient than the one we live in
> now. It would be fundamentally fairer since there would be one rule for all
> and that rule would be plainly visible and implemented automatically.

And this is why the whole thing will never happen. If I may throw my peanuts
at this idea.

I suppose a lot of things today is motivated by the individual's question of
"How can I benefit from this?"

But here's an idea, someone should start Universal Basic Income/parallel
economy using blockchains. Anyone can sign up. If there's this giant pool of
people with "money", I bet people trying to sell things to them will quickly
sign up...

------
brad0
I think this is a great exploration but I'm still sceptical of current
blockchain tech.

Joining the pool of miners feels wrong. Realistically there's no incentive for
an every day user to join the pool.

We need to create systems that provide benefits as an average user but
detracts investment into powerful hardware. Does this exist?

